# Meet Monty & Fibonacci!



## rps (Oct 10, 2011)

I picked up a new red tegu from LLLReptile at the North American Reptile Breeders Conference. He is 4 or 5 months old and about 17 inches long. I have dubbed him Monty. He is quite red, but the colors in the photos are kind of washed out from the bright basking lamp. I had heard that reds tend to be more skittish than black and whites, but Monty is quite the brave little guy. Whenever someone comes near his tank, he comes right up to the glass and attempts to smell them.

Our cat, Fibonacci, thinks that Monty is just about the coolest thing ever. Whenever Monty is out basking or what-have-you, Fibonacci is by his side. When Fibonacci presses his nose to the tank, Monty comes to the side of the glass to see him. Fibonacci is not too keen about getting too close to the tegu, so he backs away. Currently, Monty has burrowed beneath his basking rock and Fibonacci has started to cry since he can no longer play with his lizard friend. I am waiting until Monty has some more size on him to properly introduce him to the cat.

Yesterday, I gave Monty some raw egg and Fibonacci watched intently as he ate. Monty let Fibonacci know that he would not be sharing his egg by ferociously showing off his teeth.

So, without further ado, I present Monty & Fibonacci:


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new tegu. What are you using for UVB?


----------



## rps (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Congrats on the new tegu. What are you using for UVB?



Thanks, I'm using a PowerSun 160w mercury vapor bulb for UVB.


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

If you are using a MVB, they are supposed to.point straight down, not at an angle


----------



## Strange_Evil (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful cat, your tegu patterns look cool,really hope to see some more pics of him, great names! What size cage if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rps (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> If you are using a MVB, they are supposed to.point straight down, not at an angle



That is easy enough to modify. I will have to make sure that it doesn't change the basking surface temp drastically.



Strange_Evil said:


> Beautiful cat, your tegu patterns look cool,really hope to see some more pics of him, great names! What size cage if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks, I will tell the cat and the tegu that you said that.  The tank is 48"x13"x24". I had not anticipated how long the tegu would be, so -- unless he decides to hibernate -- I will be starting on his adult enclosure soon.


----------

